# Reef Lighting and equipment



## loonie

Just sharing with those in the SW hobby, please do not come around and screw me with all kind of remarks.

I did direct buy from china for 24inch T5 4tubes and I am very happy with it. Cost wise its cheaper then to buy in Canada from our LPS since I find it including shipping I get a better deal.

I just place a order for T5 6tubes for my 4feet SW tank to replace my Mh lighting.

After all most products are made in china including corallite etc. My experience buying led lights from US/Long Island ebay is just a bullshit. The led lights are not good enough but they lasted only 6months and the guy does not respond to emails.

For those interested, check out this website.........http://www.reefshops.com

Again I am just sharing my experience for the good of fellow hobbist.


----------



## BaRoK

Let me know how it works out as I have been eyeing on this fixture for quite sometime now.


----------



## mr_brixs

hey im interested too.. so no bs with this store and how fast is the shipping?? and which one did you get im interested on the hoper 4bulb fixture


----------



## loonie

Orginally I was looking for a 24in T5 Coralight or something likewise. I was browsing thru ebay etc then by chance I came across this website.

It cost me US$90 for a 24inch T5 with 4lights including shipping. I ordered and payment thru paypal. I find the service was good, they respond to your email query and I rcv the item by Canada Post in about ten days. Its two white and two blue act. lights included and has two switch. I am happy with the lights, it also comes with stand to place above the tank.

I just ordered the 4ft T5 6lights and I already rcvd a email from them as to my order. They will sent me a tracking nr once it is shipped. This cost me US$208 including shipping, I do not think we can buy for the same price here in Canada. I also reqested the act. blue lights be of 20K and they email and confirm to my request.

As per my experience, I feel this is a good buy, this is why I am sharing with you guys.


----------



## caker_chris

damn i wish i would have known about this site before, would have saved me some cash. When I set up my bigger tank I will definatly be using these guys.


----------



## liz

loonie said:


> Orginally I was looking for a 24in T5 Coralight or something likewise. I was browsing thru ebay etc then by chance I came across this website.
> 
> It cost me US$90 for a 24inch T5 with 4lights including shipping. I ordered and payment thru paypal. I find the service was good, they respond to your email query and I rcv the item by Canada Post in about ten days. Its two white and two blue act. lights included and has two switch. I am happy with the lights, it also comes with stand to place above the tank.
> 
> I just ordered the 4ft T5 6lights and I already rcvd a email from them as to my order. They will sent me a tracking nr once it is shipped. This cost me US$208 including shipping, I do not think we can buy for the same price here in Canada. I also reqested the act. blue lights be of 20K and they email and confirm to my request.
> 
> As per my experience, I feel this is a good buy, this is why I am sharing with you guys.


So the price on the 6 bulb fixture included 6 T5 bulbs too? What about a mounting bracket or hanging device? Did it include that too?


----------



## ajdelosr

I wish I knew about this when I started the hobby, the prices seem amazing, makes me want to start another tank.


----------



## loonie

Hi Liz, yes it comes with a mounting bracket to place on top of the tank.
You can always email them and they do reply to your query. I did a few email exchange before I ordered.


----------



## kolbaso

I wonder how their LED lights are? I would love to change over to all LED.


----------



## Big Ray

loonie said:


> Orginally I was looking for a 24in T5 Coralight or something likewise. I was browsing thru ebay etc then by chance I came across this website.
> 
> It cost me US$90 for a 24inch T5 with 4lights including shipping. I ordered and payment thru paypal. I find the service was good, they respond to your email query and I rcv the item by Canada Post in about ten days. Its two white and two blue act. lights included and has two switch. I am happy with the lights, it also comes with stand to place above the tank.
> 
> I just ordered the 4ft T5 6lights and I already rcvd a email from them as to my order. They will sent me a tracking nr once it is shipped. This cost me US$208 including shipping, I do not think we can buy for the same price here in Canada. I also reqested the act. blue lights be of 20K and they email and confirm to my request.
> 
> As per my experience, I feel this is a good buy, this is why I am sharing with you guys.


nice, for sure a good light when compared to crap BA sells at same prices (or even more) 
of course not top notch lighting, but works, should be good for softies and maybe LPS.


----------



## ameekplec.

They're probably just as good as any of the lower-end units that use all of the same components (Coralife, Current USA, AquaticLife, etc etc).


----------



## Big Ray

ameekplec. said:


> They're probably just as good as any of the lower-end units that use all of the same components (Coralife, Current USA, AquaticLife, etc etc).


Even TEK !

lol and its like $900.


----------



## ameekplec.

Well, the TEK is a step up. It has individual reflectors and name-brand ballasts, but it's probably not much more of a step up 

If you've got the cash, an ATI or Sfiligoi is the way to go, but these would be great for smaller, non-SPS intensive tanks or refugiums, etc.


----------



## kolbaso

just wondering if you have gotten your light yet and what your impression is? Do you have any pics you could post?


----------



## explor3r

Wow nice prices, i wonder if everything they sell is good quality.
I need a calcium reactor, prices are very tempting but not sure if i should go for it.Bubble magnus isnt a good brand?
There is few things i would be tempted to get but no sure about quality...


----------



## loonie

Yes Kolbas, I rcv the lights and I am happy with it. The only thing I add on is a clip on fan to cool since it does not have a built in fan. Or I could use a computer like fan and place it on the side. Pictures, give me time, see how I can post it.

I am thinking about their skimmers but I am sure I should go for it.


----------



## UnderTheSea

A lot of those fixtures are single cord, dual switch, which makes it difficult for staggered timing lights.


----------



## BaRoK

Loonie, any updates on the fixtures? How's your experience so far?

I'm tempted to purchase the HAQOS brand listed on their site for my freshwater setup.


----------



## bigfishy

Can we start a group buy on the lights and other products to save shipping?


----------



## j3tang

I think I'd be interested in a light as well as the 3-socket programmable timer. Does anyone know of similar alternatives locally for a 3-socket programmable timer? I'm currently using an 8-outlet powerbar with 4 always on and 4 programmable. But the 4 that are programmable are on 1 circuit whereas the 3-socket one from reefshops are individually programmed.

I've seen the coralife 8-socket powerbar which is way too much money for what it is and not individually programmable (the 4 programmable outlets must 2 on and 2 off; opposite cycles). I've also seen a two-socket Noma which is individually programmable but a little pricey and only 2 sockets 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Big Ray

j3tang said:


> I think I'd be interested in a light as well as the 3-socket programmable timer. Does anyone know of similar alternatives locally for a 3-socket programmable timer? I'm currently using an 8-outlet powerbar with 4 always on and 4 programmable. But the 4 that are programmable are on 1 circuit whereas the 3-socket one from reefshops are individually programmed.
> 
> I've seen the coralife 8-socket powerbar which is way too much money for what it is and not individually programmable (the 4 programmable outlets must 2 on and 2 off; opposite cycles). I've also seen a two-socket Noma which is individually programmable but a little pricey and only 2 sockets
> 
> Any recommendations?


get a RKL for 99 bucks, 4 outputs, each can be programmed seperatly dow to second, and comes with a temp probe and a nice little display.

reef keeper lite

the elite comes with more bars and a ph meter and more ... which are not really needed IMO/


----------



## j3tang

Big Ray said:


> get a RKL for 99 bucks, 4 outputs, each can be programmed seperatly dow to second, and comes with a temp probe and a nice little display.
> 
> reef keeper lite
> 
> the elite comes with more bars and a ph meter and more ... which are not really needed IMO/




The controller is definitely a worthwhile investment ....... but at the moment it just feels like overkill, hence a programmable timer would do the job .... for now 

Sorry for going off-topic (Any cheaper alternatives, PM me). If someone does end up set up a group buy count me in for a light


----------



## aquanutt

I got Home Depot $6.99 timer, I use it on my powerheads and lights, works great!

cheers
sly


----------



## 50seven

bigfishy said:


> Can we start a group buy on the lights and other products to save shipping?


Same here. let me know if you're making an order


----------



## 50seven

aquanutt said:


> I got Home Depot $6.99 timer, I use it on my powerheads and lights, works great!
> 
> cheers
> sly


I paid about the same price for a pack of 2 units at Ikea. I have 4, and use them all together to turn on my lights in sequence. cheap DIY method ...


----------



## gucci17

wow...the BM slave dosing pump is a good price. Crazy...I might get it to add on to the BM master dosing pump I just ordered.


----------



## shiver905

ameekplec. said:


> They're probably just as good as any of the lower-end units that use all of the same components (Coralife, Current USA, AquaticLife, etc etc).


No,
They carry Maxpect. That is a very nice UNIT.. 
Its high end.


----------



## shiver905

As for lighting.....
I never understood why those "top" brands sell their light for that much money,
Any one know what ballests they use in an ATI unit.
Reflectors are a big deal, But now Im noticing even in very "low end" units reflectors are individual. Maybe the bends and material..
But in the end of the day a cheaper t5 fixture vs an ATI (for example) Price for par...... ..??....

It all comes down to,, Do you have the cash to buy the lambo of aquarium lighting and do you want the lambo? lol


Im a fan of asian knock offs.. Some are crap and some are at par. I love testing them out.

SO if any one want to do a group buy,
Im in to try out that wavebox.


----------



## gucci17

shiver905 said:


> No,
> They carry Maxpect. That is a very nice UNIT..
> Its high end.
> 
> As for lighting.....
> I never understood why those "top" brands sell their light for that much money,
> Any one know what ballests they use in an ATI unit.
> Reflectors are a big deal, But now Im noticing even in very "low end" units reflectors are individual. Maybe the bends and material..
> But in the end of the day a cheaper t5 fixture vs an ATI (for example) Price for par...... ..??....
> 
> It all comes down to,, Do you have the cash to buy the lambo of aquarium lighting and do you want the lambo? lol
> 
> Im a fan of asian knock offs.. Some are crap and some are at par. I love testing them out.
> 
> SO if any one want to do a group buy,
> Im in to try out that wavebox.


Yeah, it is pretty crazy that lighting can be so expensive. But that goes for anything in this hobby. Which is why I like to research the mid end gear and try those out.

I'm a little torn on maxspect units. There's alot of pros and cons to them. I say wait for the gen 3 to come out and give it a little time for testing. The lends kits should be comign out soon for the gen2 models as well. That should help with the overspill and penetration on the older models.

Would love you to try out the wavebox and provide some feedback


----------



## Chromey

Id like to find a Asian MArket somewhere that sells all this stuff Local.

I can find Almost everything in T. But no Fish/Asian stores with knock-offs.


----------



## bigfishy

Chromey said:


> Id like to find a Asian MArket somewhere that sells all this stuff Local.
> 
> I can find Almost everything in T. But no Fish/Asian stores with knock-offs.


Lucky's Aquarium sell China brand accessories too


----------



## j3tang

I contacted reefshops and found out that these lights, even though they have two switches to control the 4 or 6 bulbs, there is only power cable so you won't be able to put it on a timer without a bit of electrical work.

Just thought I'd share and save some the aggrevation 

with that said, are fishneedit lights still probably one of the better choices, bang for buck?


----------



## acer

j3tang said:


> I contacted reefshops and found out that these lights, even though they have two switches to control the 4 or 6 bulbs, there is only power cable so you won't be able to put it on a timer without a bit of electrical work.
> 
> Just thought I'd share and save some the aggrevation
> 
> with that said, are fishneedit lights still probably one of the better choices, bang for buck?


their newer models yes... they are 2 separate power sources... that's what I'm running on my tank now.


----------



## 50seven

Planning on getting some lightbulbs. Check out this and shoot me a PM if interested.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20163

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## caker_chris

50seven said:


> Planning on getting some lightbulbs. Check out this and shoot me a PM if interested.
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20163
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


I could be wrong but I calculated the cost of shipping these bulbs here and it wasn't worth it. I am guessing because of the dangerous goods shipping rates they cost just as much as ati bulbs already in the country and I dont think you save any on shipping the bigger the order.


----------



## 50seven

Ok, then where can I get 10,000 K or actinic bulbs for 36 inch T5 for $10 a piece?

That would be awesome, thanks!

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## shiver905

Useing good bulbs makes a big difference,

I used the "Current" bulbs for some time with in a month started having algea problems.

I switched out a few to UV bulbs, Things are alot better. I can tell theres alot more bulbs because some corals needed to be put on the ground.

If cost is a problem like myself, switch 1 or 2 bulbs at a time.


----------



## 50seven

OK, then where is the cheapest place to get/order 36" T5HO bulbs? 

I got two 14,000 K bulbs from SUM at $35 a piece. Both lasted me about a couple months and decided to crap out, so I'm not sold on "high quality" bulbs yet. Had better success with the $10 ones he was clearing out a few months ago.

I've had nothing but good results with all the cheap Chinese crap that I've bought, be it for my computer, my models, whatever. I love the Chinese. Plus, their food totally kicks ass...


----------



## shiver905

what do you mean by crap out?

Do you mean they dont turn on?
If thats the case, Id check your ballast


----------



## 50seven

The ends are black, and the bulbs will not light up. Ballasts are new, checked and re-checked. Running some Philips 5000 K Daylight HO's right now just so I have some light, but it's pretty awfully yellow


----------



## gucci17

What brand bulb were they and what fixture are you using?


----------



## 50seven

They say on them:
39W Coral Light
New Generation
Made in Germany

Part of the problem may have been my cheap ballasts in my homemade fixture. They have since been replaced with better quality ballasts

The ones I'm using now are from AquaSun, or something like that. The corals seem to be fine and the algae growth is limited under them.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## gucci17

50seven said:


> They say on them:
> 39W Coral Light
> New Generation
> Made in Germany
> 
> Part of the problem may have been my cheap ballasts in my homemade fixture. They have since been replaced with better quality ballasts
> 
> The ones I'm using now are from AquaSun, or something like that. The corals seem to be fine and the algae growth is limited under them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


Oh KZ bulbs...ya they're expensive. I only have KZ fiji purple bulbs. The rest are ATI. It's not uncommon that a ballast could burn the bulbs.


----------



## 50seven

I guess I'll see if I can get a deal this weekend at Big Als...

Unless anybody else knows where to get cheap bulbs.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------

